# The Playoffs



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone interested in them this year? I'm actually looking forward to them, and I've got bets on a Nets vs Kings/Timberwolves final....Even though Im too young to bet >.<

But yeah should be good this year, hopefully better then last year, stupid Spurs ¬_¬


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 18, 2004)

Ottawa and anyone
 I prefer hockey


----------



## Shodan (Apr 18, 2004)

Go Canucks Go!!!!


----------



## Shodan (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh....and for basketball....Go Kings Go!!!!


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 19, 2004)

Habs!!!!!

There is only ONE sport.  :boing2:


----------



## Andi (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm ABL. Anyone but Lakers.


----------



## Shodan (Apr 20, 2004)

Here's one sad Canucks fan....guess I have to go cheer for the Sharks now!!


----------

